Where/how do I check the owner of a .page TLD domain name? - willart4food
======
willart4food
So, I was looking at domain names using namecheap.com and I found 1
interesting one, it was 4characters and then .page.

I wasn't too thrilled about the .page so I continued looking at other
extensions, nothing. So I went back with the intention to buy the .page
and.... "taken/make an offer".

Same if I go to [https://get.page/](https://get.page/) "NNNN.page is already
taken. How about a different name?"

And when I go to whois at GoDaddy it shows that the record was just updated
[https://i.imgur.com/Tohwr1b.png](https://i.imgur.com/Tohwr1b.png)

How I can see who is the owner?

~~~
jkuria
Much harder to do after GDPR. See this:

[https://capitalandgrowth.org/questions/1856/how-do-you-
find-...](https://capitalandgrowth.org/questions/1856/how-do-you-find-domain-
owner-information-post-gdpr.html)

But if you are able to find the domainsbyproxy email e.g.
domainsbyproxy@<domainname>.<tld> you can email it it will be forwarded to the
owner. You can then ask whatever questions you want.

